# Heat mat under excavator clay



## marty5588 (Jun 6, 2013)

I've had a wooden viv built, moisture resistant MDF covered with an oak laminate, and I was looking to use excavator clay as my substrate. I know the timber will be a good insulator so I need the heat mat inside the viv. I was wondering if the clay would heat up too much, or would a sustantial depth of clay prevent this. The mat is controlled by a habistat mat stat. I have no other heating in the viv only a 25w moon light. The viv will be housing a leopard gecko. Has anyone had issues with this substrate?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

That's an interesting one I haven't come across before! I'm guessing clay is a pretty efficient insulator, so a mat under it would only be effective with a shallow layer. It's only a guess, though!


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

I dont think that would be good at all, that clay can get very very hot and if your probe is above the clay it will get way to hot before the probe registers the temp. Also in the wild animals go under ground to escape the heat not to warm up. I believe noctural Desert Creatures use residual heat stored in rocks on the surface that have been warmed up by the sun during the day. So like the rocks the excavor clay store the heat for a long time after the mat has gone off.


----------



## marty5588 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dumped the idea of excavator clay.......went for ceramic tiles instead. Found some natural stone type tiles in B&Q. Working great with the mat under.


----------

